# Naked back



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I finally made it to the chicken coop last night to see how my ladies were doing without me and one of them has a naked back. I have no idea who/what is picking her feathers out but what do I do? Is there something that I can put on it to protect the naked flesh? Should I do anything?

Poor girl, she is one of the newest bunch that we got a few months ago but she has never been the lowest in the pecking order. I guess that has now changed.

Any assistance would be appreciated. The bare section is about 6 x 6 inches square.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd check her for lice/mites first. If you have a rooster, she could be his favorite and he could be the cause of feather loss. Then there's feather picking, causes; diet, boredom, lack of enough space, changes in pecking order, possibly molt. If you dont see feathers laying around, it means they're eating the feathers. If that's the case, increase protein intake with gamebird feed. (Just covering all the bases.)
Nu Stock can be placed on the bare back. It should stop the picking while healing your hen allowing feather regrowth. Wear disposable gloves when applying it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I realize you're still struggling to get around but could you get hubs to do a pic? I've seen yours and they're usually awesome but I don't want you doing something you shouldn't be. Any way, you've seen me say it before, pics tell a lot. 

I like Dawg's idea about covering the bare skin.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I have had good success with chicken saddles... As long as there wasn't too much feather chewing/loss around the oil gland.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Alaskan. Chicken saddles are great. I also notice that most bare backs are seen during a molt. So the feathers do grow back. I have used duct tape in the past. From under wing to under wing, and maybe another piece added to cover more area. It seems the duct tape eventually falls off on it's own. Then you can decide to put another piece on.


----------

